# Kindle Magazines and Newspapers Now Available for iPad/iPhone App with color



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

List of available publications here: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_356975162_2?ie=UTF8&node=2488483011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0MQN7BJY1VNJ0AB3ZYP8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1310263122&pf_rd_i=133141011

I'm doing a trial of Newsweek and I'm impressed so far. Nice to get the articles with all the pictures etc.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

Great news!  Thanks for passing that along.

-Neil


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does the Amazon version of a magazine not include all the pictures that the paper version does?


I downloaded National Geographic because I was interested in the Cleopatra article but the issue only had one tiny picture at the beginning of each article. I will admit it has been awhile since I picked up a NG but I remember them having a lot more pictures involved.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I was wondering if there was a list like this. I just bought an issue of Smithsonian magazine to try this out. I'm not familiar with the paper version so I dont know how the digital version compares. But it has quite a few photos which look great, especially when they're enlarged on the Kindle app.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Does the Amazon version of a magazine not include all the pictures that the paper version does?
> 
> I downloaded National Geographic because I was interested in the Cleopatra article but the issue only had one tiny picture at the beginning of each article. I will admit it has been awhile since I picked up a NG but I remember them having a lot more pictures involved.


Yeah, the kindle versions have always been gimped on that stuff compared to the print versions since it was built to work on a 6" e-ink screen.

Now that they have magazines in the iPad app hopefully some magazines will start optimizing for it more and including more pictures etc.

If nothing else, I like reading the articles on the bigger screen, like the few pictures I have seen in Newseek thus far being in color, and like that it's much faster to navigate (i.e. jump back and forth between articles and table of contents) than it is on the Kindle.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

In that case think I will cancel the Amazon subscription and start one on Zinio. They are basically the same price in the end but Zinio does the entire magazine. 

Amazon would have been nice since they charge by the month instead of the yearly subscription but I want the pictures.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

> Does the Amazon version of a magazine not include all the pictures that the paper version does?


The publisher could have included all of the images if they wanted to. It's fairly easy to do. Sounds like a bad move on their part.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

I have the NY Post app for iPad and vie been really happy with it. 1.99 to purchase and its the entire paper, as if you were reading it in print form except without the inky fingers. I used to use the NY Times app as well, but to be honest wasn't as happy with it, not really like a newspaper, more just like a news site. And now it's 20 dollars a month for full access!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

KathyGleason said:


> I have the NY Post app for iPad and vie been really happy with it. 1.99 to purchase and its the entire paper, as if you were reading it in print form except without the inky fingers. I used to use the NY Times app as well, but to be honest wasn't as happy with it, not really like a newspaper, more just like a news site. And now it's 20 dollars a month for full access!


My husband hates the inky fingers so I wonder if I could use this reason to get an iPad haha


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just check which magazines he reads first.  A big problem I've found is most magazines cost as much, or more, than discounted subscriptions to the print version from Amazon and don't have all the content.  Most Kindle magazines are missing images from the print versions, and many are also missing some articles/sections.  So definitely check out reviews first.  You can just do a 14 day free trial period and compare to the print issue for the magazines he already gets and see what's missing.  You could do it on Kindle for PC etc. if you don't have an iPad.


----------

